# How To Kill Moss On A Tarmac Driveway ?



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

as title really ... have given it a good sweep with a stifff bristle brush which has removed quite a bit but what next ???


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

how much is there? in reality it is more likely it will kill you than the other way round :taz:

Boiling water will do the job but it will return. a pressure washer will remove it but it will come back ... starting to get the picture?

Moss thrives where the conditions are right for it, you can control it but the only way to completely eradicate is to remove the cause, trees, damp, shade etc.

I hope someone does give you better info than that so I can get rid of the blasted stuff too!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Have you tried Jeyes fluid? Be careful not to get it in the flower beds etc?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Bleach...........but as above, it will come back.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Kate or Stirling?


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

jaslfc5 said:


> Kate or Stirling?


Place a ZX spectrum on the tarmac as bait, and then run him over in a C5

Assuming it's Maurice Moss of course.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Take his hot ear spray off him .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stop pussy footing around & get serious....










:lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

tried the pressure washer a couple of years ago - barely made a dent - the brushing seems to have done much more good.

hey ho...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stop pussy footing around & get serious....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moss, not Triffids. 

Later,

William


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Rotundus said:


> tried the pressure washer a couple of years ago - barely made a dent - the brushing seems to have done much more good.
> 
> hey ho...


Karcher with patio brush attachment has always worked for me, failing that Napalm & Agent Orange should do the trick.


----------



## G-dane (Oct 3, 2013)

Copper sulfate is often used to remove moss in a lawn. Try that, its cheap. Thin copper wires are often used on top of thatched roofs to keep the roof free from moss. The slightly acidic rain will carry small amounts of copper with it down the roof, and thats enough.


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

pitchcare.com Moss killer for drive ways, 5 litres Â£19.50 . it says no scrubbing, no pressure wash, just dilute and pour,end of job.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

G-dane said:


> Copper sulfate is often used to remove moss in a lawn. Try that, its cheap. Thin copper wires are often used on top of thatched roofs to keep the roof free from moss. The slightly acidic rain will carry small amounts of copper with it down the roof, and thats enough.


Most biocides had copper sulphate in them, so perhaps spray with a mild solution; perhaps buy some copper dust/powder add it to pva [which is slightly acidic so will form a salt] and spray on in the dry - it may stick and be a preventative?

. Jeyes fluid is good.

Re-orientate your drive so it faces south


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Don't fix the leaking crankcase on your car.









Later,

William


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the car is almost perfectly silhouetted on the driveway with moss all around - good thing - less to clean up. no oil leak though


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Perhaps a stiff broom, water and muriatic acid.

Later,

William


----------



## saxon46 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've got the same problem moss on the drive and all over the patio.............dig it out every year........and surprise surprise it comes back.......and I feel I'm too young to be faffing about bloody gardening


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A light sprinkling of salt now and then might keep it from growing back.

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Get a dog to pee on it,large areas of my front lawn are totally dead thanks to this chap...



BTW this is not my garden, it`s the only photo I could find on my computer :wink2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That looks like my yard, just like my yard.

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The old boy next door to me used to lash down loads of salty boiling water every so often. Seemed to work although I'm not sure if he used anything else in between times.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Baking Soda/Soda Crystals â€" cheap & no environmental issues.

See here

Cheers

R


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Des...as a professional horticulturist, I use this product from LBS Horticultural supplies. I'ts called Algiclear-Pro, and removes algae, liverworts and moss from hard surfaces. There are no chemicals involved, it works by encapsulating individual plant cells and starving them of air and nutrient...so safe for pets and the environment. This product is not one of LBS's that you need a licence to buy (most are). It does just what it says on the pack...apply and forget for at least 6 months....though if the moss infestation is severe, it's best to remove the worst first. I have included some pics of the product and the contact details for LBS...they may sell it to you, but remember it is a trade supplier. As they don't sell watches, I don't think I'm breaking any rules showing you the pics. If they won't sell it to you, (and remember this is a product for the professional, so it's stronger that that available to the amateur), there is another product called Patio Magic, which works in exactly the same way...it's applied the same way, does the same thing, but is a slightly less strong version aimed at the normal householder. Available from Garden Centres, and Amazon....











...and the link to Amazon...for Patio Magic...http://www.amazon.co...r/dp/B001VEJCMQ...read some of the reviews...this is good stuff...I've used this as well with great result, though it won't happen over night...allow about a month to see the full effect.

Hope this helps a bit, Des. :yes:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Are there any Bonsai growers in your area??

Collecting good quality moss for applying to the compost of Bonsai trees can be difficult to find sometimes.

It's only 'laid' on for showing the trees as if it grows there on it's own then the compost is too 'peaty' or not open enough for good drainage..

Here's some nice moss, not my trees but they are my photos :yes:





































These are the 'wrong' types of moss :thumbsdown:



















John


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

As usual, Jon, great pics. The 'cushion' mosses shown in your first pics are typical of what grows on hard surfaces....roofs, paving etc. The second examples are the 'sphagnum moss' type which , as you rightly say, are typical of acidic soil, and are what grow in lawns and peat bogs, and ultimately, when composted down, form 'peat'. BTW...love that slice of polished burr elm in your third pic.....


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Roger the Dodger said:


> As usual, Jon, great pics. The 'cushion' mosses shown in your first pics are typical of what grows on hard surfaces....roofs, paving etc. The second examples are the 'sphagnum moss' type which , as you rightly say, are typical of acidic soil, and are what grow in lawns and peat bogs, and ultimately, when composted down, form 'peat'. BTW...love that slice of polished burr elm in your third pic.....


Hi Roger

The Burr Elm (Or Burl Elm for anyone American!) would make some fantastic knife scales :yes:

I have a couple of chunks of Burr Amboiner that I 'won' on fleabay for around Â£20!! (top right)

They're around 6"x6"x2" thick!, A load of other exotic timbers were with the lot too :thumbup:










Sorry for the hijack to the OP









John


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Hi, Des...as a professional horticulturist, I use this product from LBS Horticultural supplies. I'ts called Algiclear-Pro, and removes algae, liverworts and moss from hard surfaces. There are no chemicals involved, it works by encapsulating individual plant cells and starving them of air and nutrient...so safe for pets and the environment. This product is not one of LBS's that you need a licence to buy (most are). It does just what it says on the pack...apply and forget for at least 6 months....though if the moss infestation is severe, it's best to remove the worst first. I have included some pics of the product and the contact details for LBS...they may sell it to you, but remember it is a trade supplier. As they don't sell watches, I don't think I'm breaking any rules showing you the pics. If they won't sell it to you, (and remember this is a product for the professional, so it's stronger that that available to the amateur), there is another product called Patio Magic, which works in exactly the same way...it's applied the same way, does the same thing, but is a slightly less strong version aimed at the normal householder. Available from Garden Centres, and Amazon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's spooky, I was about to recommend the same product, also from LBS...

Or, just grab your tarmac firmly with both hands and turn it over


----------

